
Eliminating Seven Words Policy for .US Domain Names with FuckNazis.US - jlrubin
https://clinic.cyber.harvard.edu/2018/09/12/cyberlaw-clinic-helps-eliminate-seven-words-policy-for-registration-of-us-domain-names/
======
LinuxBender
Good on them for fighting this. For those that wish to reduce risk of drama,
register multiple domains, set up wildcards and use whatever "A" record you
want. i.e. f---whoever.domain.tld. LetsEncrypt supports wildcards now.

